# طريقة الرخام الصناعي



## ertkaa (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاعضاء اليكم الان مختصر بسيط عن كيفية انتاج مادة الرخام الصناعي 
هناك انواع عديدة من الرخام الصناعي من اهمها السولد سيرفس وهذا النوع من الرخام يكون بسماكة 13مم 
و هناك شركات عالمية و متنوعة تنتج هذه المادة منها ديبونت –الكورين- و ال جي و سامسونغ و غيرها الكثير
ويستعمل في هذا النوع ريزن و هيدرات الالمنيوم و يمكن استخدام كربونات الكالسيوم بدل الهيدرات للتوفير من كلفة الانتاج و لكن في هذه الحالة بفقد الرخام بعض المواصفات الهامة كالشفافية و تغير اللون و التأثر ببعض المواد الكيميائية و الاحماض و القلويات
النوع الاخر يكون بسماكة 3سم و في هذا النوع يكون الرخام الصناعي عبارة عن طبقة لاتتجاوز الـ(3 ملم) و الباقي عبارة عن مواد عادية جدا (الاسمنت الابيض مثلا او الجبس او كربونات الكالسيوم مع رزن وطني) في النهاية يأخذ شكل رخام السولد سيرفس و لكن عمره الزمني اقصر بكثير 
الاخوة الاعضاء اعتذر عن التفصيل في الوقت الحالي لضيق الوقت و اعدكم بتفصيل ممل عن كيفية انتاج الرخام الصناعي من الاف الياء و انا مستعد لتقديم اي معلومة خاصة عن الرخام الصناعي 
ملاحظة : للمهتمين بالرخام الصناعي 
أملك خبرة 10 سنوات في مجال الرخام الصناعي و صاحب مصنع 
احب ان اضبف معلومة بسيطة لذوي الاهتمام قمت بتأسيس وتشغيل اكثر من مصنع في اكثر من دولة فمن يرغب بتأسيس مصنع سأكون معكم خطوة بخطوة ابتداءا من المكنات و حتى ال و التفصيل و التشطيب 
[font=&quot]و الله ولي التوفيق[/font]


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

أقدم شكري وتقديري لك على هذا الجهد المبارك في سبيل مساعدة أخوانك في القسم في هذا المجال المهم ......


----------



## bassem ramadan (2 يناير 2011)

اين الموضوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع


----------



## megasedek (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا كثيرا سيدي المخترع نود منك ان تقدم لنا كل المعلومات من ا الى ى فيما يخص فتح و لو ورشة صغيرة لانتاج هدا العنصر الضروري خاصة و نحن في عصر الرفاهية في البناء


----------



## Jamal (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك
هل لديك اي technical data


----------



## أبو يوسف 5 (28 يناير 2011)

*طلب مساعدة*



ertkaa قال:


> بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم
> كيف يمكنني الحصول على مساعدتك في إنشاء مصنع صغير للرخام الصناعي
> مع الشكر
> أبو يوسف 5


----------



## ertkaa (30 يناير 2011)

*انشاء مصنع*



أبو يوسف 5 قال:


> ertkaa قال:
> 
> 
> > بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...


----------



## ertkaa (30 يناير 2011)

*رد*



megasedek قال:


> شكرا كثيرا سيدي المخترع نود منك ان تقدم لنا كل المعلومات من ا الى ى فيما يخص فتح و لو ورشة صغيرة لانتاج هدا العنصر الضروري خاصة و نحن في عصر الرفاهية في البناء


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخي العزيز من السهل جدا انشاء ورشة رخام صناعي و لكن هذا النوع من الاعمال يدرج ضمن الاعمال السهلة الممتنعة حيث يجب مراعاة تفاصيل دقيقة جدا في هذا الموضوع و الحرفنة (المعلمية و الشطارة ) تكمن في التصنع بعد التأسيس
اخي الفاضل سأقدم لكم و قريبا جدا ان شاء الله تفاصيل انشاء مصنع الرخام الصناعي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 يناير 2011)

ertkaa قال:


> أبو يوسف 5 قال:
> 
> 
> > بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...


----------



## الدهلوي (1 أبريل 2011)

يوجد ورشة رخام صناعي مع سكن في جده للتقبيل لعدم وجود عماله


----------



## الكرم يونس (18 أبريل 2011)

بصفة ان سيدتك صاحب مصانع ممكن تشغلنى معاك اى حاجة اصلا عاطل ليا 7 شهور


----------



## atef.elkhwaga (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز
اشكرا على معلوماتك القيمة ولاكن عندى استفسار عن انواع الرخام والرخام الذى تكلمت عن ومع ذالك انا عملت فى نوع اخر من الرخام وله صفات المقاومة لاحماض ويستعمل بلاخص فى مجال المعامل لقدرتة على تحمل الضغط والاحماض والحرارة وهو من الانواع الصناعات الكميائية ولا يوجد فية اى مادة قابلة للتفاعل وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عبدالله الحرب (21 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم استاذي الفاضل ارجو التواصل معاك بخصوص الرخام الصناعي وقد تم ارسال لك رسالة عالايميل وشكرا.


----------



## ولد امس (23 أغسطس 2011)

صباح الخير 
ارجو التواصل معي لانني بصدد اقامة مصنع رخام صناعي واحتاج الى خبرتك


----------



## تركي99 (31 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان كل عام وانتم بالف خير اخوي ertkaa كيف اوصلك انا عندي شوية استفسارات مهمه في الرخام الصناعي انا من جده في حي السامر انت من وين ولنتواصل مع بعض 
ارجوا تقبل دعوتي وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عبدالله الحرب (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بالف خير .اخ ertkaa يا ريت لو تذكر وقت تواجدك في المنتدى اواي وسيلة للتواصل معك عندي استفسارات بالنسبة لموضوع الرخام الصناعي انا من المدينة المنورة.


----------



## kmahmoud (8 سبتمبر 2011)

نشكرك لهذه المعلومات ونرجو اضافة التفاصيل


----------



## اساس الابداع (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الرخام الصناعي عدة اشكال
النوع الاول
وهو المموج
النوع الثاني 
وهو الجرانيت
والنوع الثالث وهو الصولد سيرفس
وكل نوع من هذه الانواع له طريقة ويفضل عدم التشتت في الاختيار اي الافضل ان تكون ملم باي نوع ستبدأ به 
وما حاجة السوق للنوعة الرخام المطلوبة لتعلم ما مدى الامكانيات اللازمة للتنفيذ
طبعا مهم جدا صاحب العمل ان يكون ملم ومدرب او اي شخص يكون من طرفة لكي يتحاشى اي خسائر قد تطرأ يكون سببها العمالة الشي الثاني المشروع من المشاريع الرائدة والمربحة متى ما توفرت الخبرة والامكانيات المادية وتوفر العمالة
المشروع يحتاج الى صبر في البداية مع امكانية تحمل العمالة لضغظ العمل يحتاج الى فكر متجدد لمواكبة كل جديد في السوق
معرفة المنافسين معرفة الانواع المستوردة معرفة امكان توفر المواد الخام كل ذالك يجب ان يكون في الحسبان تفاديا لاي اضرار مادية قد تحصل بسبب عدم توفر المعلومة وليس النقل من بعض المنتديات لرفع المشاركات ونحن لا نعلم ما مدى توفر المعلومة بالشكل الصحيح
امكانية تدريب العمالة من الامور الهامة وليس فقط شراء المعدات وتوفر المال يكفي لنجاح المشروع اشياء كثير يحتاج الشخص لها قبل الشروع في التنفيذ تحياتي للجميع وبخدمتكم من اجل الرقي بعالمنا العربي 
اخوكم ابو يزن العتيبي


----------



## اساس الابداع (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الرخام الصناعي (بالإنجليزية: Engineered stone‏) هو عبارة مادة تشبه في الشكل الرخام الطبيعي وهي محاولة لتصنيع الرخام وحذف السلبيات الموجودة في الرخام الطبيعي مثل سهواة الكسر والتمدد والانكماش وتغير الالوان وهو عبارة عن خلطة من البودرة الخاصة والتي تستورد من اليابان والصين مخلوط معها مادة كيميائية تسمي بوليستير ريزن ممكن استيراده من اليابان أو السعودية مع الوان اوكسيد وتخلط جميعها بنسب معينة لتعطي خلطة خاصة تستخدم في تصنيع الالواح المسطحة وتصب في قوالب لتصنيع أطقم الحمامات (بانيو- حوض غسيل -مرحاض-مطابخ -كاونترات)- وتدخول المادة في تصنيع العديد من مستلزمات الديكور بشكل عام وأسطح المطابخ بشكل خاص.
وتختلف جودة الصناعة بحسب نوع المادة الطبيعية المكونة للمنتج وكذلك بحسب نسبته، فإذا كان نوع المادة الطبيعية ذات صلابة عالية كالرخام فهو جيد والأجود منه ما كان يحتوي على الكوارتز وكذلك ما كان من السيلكا بشرط صناعته في درجة حرارة عالية وضغط هائل مشابه أو أعلى لحالات تكون الرخام طبيعياً. وهناك ثلاثة أنواع أساسية:
اسطح صناعية صلبة مصنوع من الاكريليك (بالإنجليزية: acrylic‏): وهو الأفضل للبيئه واشهر الماركات (كوريان)-(ستارون)-(ويلبورن)-(ال جى)-(افونايت)-(هانكس)-(ولسون ارت)-(فارى كور). وتركيبته الكيميائية كالتالى: 
الريزن (بالإنجليزية: resin ‏) وهو مادة صمغية تشبه في الشكل العسل الأبيض وهى شفافه وعمرها الافتراضى قصير لا يزيد عن سته شهور
بودرة الالومنيوم (بالإنجليزية: methametalacryliate‏) وهى عبارة عن بودره بيضاء تشبه الجبس أو الاسمنت أو حتى الدقيق
الاصباغ (بالإنجليزية: pegments‏) وهى لتغيير لون البودره من الأبيض إلى اللون المطلوب
اسطح صناعية صلبة مصنوع من البوليستر ويعرف باسم الاكريليك المعدل ((بالإنجليزية: acrylic modify‏)): لها نفس طريقة التصنيع ولكن يستخدم لها ريزن اقل جودة وهو البوليستر وله نفس الشكل ولكن لون يميل إلى الاصفر. وعيبه ان المنتج النهائى يكون أكثر قساوة من الاكريليك مما يعرضه للكسر بسهوله ناهيك عن ان له رائحه.
اسطح صناعية صلبة مصنوعة من كربونات الكالسيوم ((بالإنجليزية: calsum caponite‏)): ينتج بكثرة في الصين وتكلفتة منخفضة حيث ان كاربونات الكالسيوم والمعروفه باسم (الجير) في بعض الدول قليلة التكلفة ويمكن ان يضاف إليها أيضا الرمل الأبيض لتقليل التكلفةوهذا لا انصح به.


----------



## م_وفاء (15 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا بشمهندس وفي انتظار تفاصيل اكتر ان شاء الله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مممممشكور


----------



## moh_mazen (27 أكتوبر 2011)

لدى الخبرة


----------



## moh_mazen (27 أكتوبر 2011)

لدى الخبرة فى تاسيس مصنع للرخام الصناعى


----------



## nawalzedan (14 فبراير 2012)

Thank u


----------



## روعة الالوان (21 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ،، اخي الكريم لدي سؤال عن العفيفي للرخام الصناعي عن مدى جودته وما هو السمك المناسب لرخام دواليب المطبخ حيث أني سأقوم بتفصيل دولاب للمطبخ وغدا سيأتي المهندس لأخذ المقاسات فأرجو إفادتي باي معلومه تفيدني في جودة وسمك وطريقة عمل الرخام اذا كانت هناك اكثر من طريقه لصانعه فكما سمعت ان منها ما يكون قشره ومنها ما يكون صب فهل هذا صحيح وكيف اعرف الفرق بين المغشوش وغيره مع خالص شكري وتقديري لك اخي الكريم


----------



## روعة الالوان (22 مايو 2012)

مهندس مازن تكرما منك اجب عن سؤالي فانا في الحقيقة بحاجة لنصحك ولاتنس انه من كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في حاجته جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## على منصورى (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى على ما تقدم من جهد مقدر اسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## waleedfahmy (5 نوفمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم انا فعلا أفكر فى هذا الموضوع منذ فترة و أرغب فى عمل مصنع صغير للرخام الصناعي عند عودتي لبلدي مصر و جمعت بعض المعلومات التقنية و لكن لايزال ينقصني الكثير . برجاْء إن كان لديك ما تتفضل بمشاركته معي جزاك الله خيرا . المعدات المطلوبة و الخامات و مصادرها و العمالة و الانتاجية ... الخ


----------



## malahy (29 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم هذا موضوع قديم


----------



## shaber (9 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي أنا أريد أن أعمل مصتع للرخام الصناعي في الجزائر أرجو المساعدة اخي


----------



## فضل الشريف (2 مايو 2013)

*أخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أنا ولله الحمد لي اكثر من اربع وعشرون سنة في الرخام الصناعي حيث كنت في شركة ابراهيم الجفالي ( كوريان ) ومن ثم الرخام ( استارون ، سمسونك ) ولدي الخبرة الكافية لتجهيز مصانع الرخام وكذلك ورش التشكيل والفبركة ، وانا على استعداد لتقديم اي مساعدة فنية وأدارية لمن يحتاج اليها . *


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مايو 2013)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## ناصر عبد الحفيظ (13 يوليو 2013)

الاخ الكريم - ارغب فى التعاون مع سيادتكم فى القريب العاجل - بخصوص الرخام الصناعى
ت 0569627158
رجاء الاتصال او ارسال رسالة نصية وشكراً


----------



## hadialk (23 يوليو 2013)

الله يسعدكم ويوفقكم انا بادي في هذا المشروع بالتعاون مع واحد مصري عنده خلفيه عن الرخام ولاكن بالنسبة للهزاز والخلاط يقول غير ظرورية فهل هذا صحيح واذا كان غير صحيح كيف يعمل الهزاز اريد اعمله بالورشة الخاصة بي اذا ممكن ولكم مني كل التقدير


----------



## mbf (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اولاً لجعل القارئ يستفيد من الموضوع يجب تحديد نوع الرايزين المستخدم فمثلاً نستخدم للسولد سرفس ( اكريليك راتنج ) لان الاكريليك راتنج يعطي السطح خاصية التشكيل بالحرارة وهذه الخاصية لاتعطيها الراتنجات الاخرى ، ثانياً المادة الماضة للراتنج ليست هيدرات المنيوم _ بل المادة هي ثلاثي هيدرات الالمنيوم واختصارها العلمي (tha)
وهذه المادة لاتسبدل باي مادة اخرى وببساطة اذا ابدلتها بكربونات الكالسيوم ستفقد الكثير من الخواص ليس فقد في اللون اوالشفافية بل ستجعل السطح يتشقق عند محاولة تشكيله بالحرارة وسيجعل الخليط عن التصنيع اثقل مما يعني ان الجزيئات الحجر الملون بداخله لن يكون منتظم من الجهتين وسيكون معرض للكسر بسهولة لان الكربونات يزيد من هشاشة المنتج وهناك معلومات اخرى ساعطيك اياها في الايام القادمة


----------



## t_nser (11 يناير 2014)

الاخ *ertkaa* ارجو منك بيان بكل شئ بالتفصيل لانني بصدد عمل مصنع 
وشكرا لك


----------



## futuredreams (26 يناير 2014)

اخى العزيز ارغب في عمل ورشه صغيره لانتاج الرخام الصناعى فارجو منك المساعده 


01201996862 القاهره فارجو التواصل معى للضروره


----------



## نصرالدينalg (17 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم مشكور استاد فضل الشريف عن التوضيح 
نحن في شدة الشوق الى تلقي مساعداتك في انارة درب الشباب العربي والمساهة في تطويره
راجيا منك نسب المواد الداخلة في الخلطة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
[email protected]


----------



## ابو حاضر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم جميعا...
انا لدي مصنع حجر صناعي و رخلم صناعي
و قد استلمت رخصة المصنع هذا الاسبوع. علما ان المصنع و ما يخص الحجر الصناعي جاهز و لكن بالنسبة للرخام الصناعي لم يتم انجاز شي حتى اللحظه فقط المكان قائم

و انا محتاج مساعدتك و جاهز لكل طلباتك
علما ان المصنع في السعودية في المنطقه الشرقية
وشكرا


----------



## spotcolor (2 يناير 2015)

بخصوص الاشخاص الذين يقولون انهم اصحاب خبرة ومستعدون لتقديمها 
مالمشكلة ان وضعت خبرتك في المنتدى ليتعلم القارىء ويستفيد الشباب في الحصول على المعلومات للبدأ في مشاريعهم


----------



## spotcolor (21 يناير 2015)

اكرر طلبي لاصحاب الخبرة بعرض معلوماتهم ليستفيد من يبحث عن مصدر للرزق 

لان الرزق على الله وليس العبد 
فمن يمتنع عن اعطاء المعلومات .... اقول له بالعامية ( اذا جريت جري الوحوش فغير رزقك لن تحوش ) فالله جل جلاله هو وحده الرزاق


----------



## mustafa2_m (31 مايو 2015)

اخي الكريم اساس الابداع اسعدك الله وحياك من خلال قراتي موضوعك تبين لي انك على اطالع على الرخام الصناعي وانا اخي الكريم صاحب ديون كثيره وعدة عمليات جراحيه ولم اعمل منذ سنوات طويله ولا اريد ان اكون عاله على احد ولا احتاج احد عندي اخي ما يقارب 60 غرزه اريد مساعدتك في تعلمي مهنة الرخام الطبيعي كي استقرض مبلغا من المال واعمل به رجاء ان تحاول مساعدي انا عندي 52 عاما ومتزوج من 30 عام ولا يوجد عندي اولاد يساعدوني كلي رجاء المساعده وشكرا لك واتامل بالله ان تكون من اهل الخير


----------



## hnun75 (23 يونيو 2015)

كيف يمكننى التواصل معك حيث انى افكر فى الموضوع بجدية


----------



## رامي رزق الله (27 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم

بخصوص موضوع الرخام الصناعي ده
انا بفكر اعمل المشروع ده في مصر وانا حاليا في السعوديه
فكنت عاوز اعرف كل تفاصيل المشروع من تكاليف وتصنيع الحصول على المواد الخام من اين
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## hnun75 (2 يوليو 2015)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام غليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
اريد انشاء مصنع للرخام الصناعى بالاسكندرية 
اريد المساعدة وكذالك التدريب اللازم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

السلام وعليكم في حدا عندو تركيبة معجونة الستوكو أرجو الرد


----------

